# Diablo2 vs. Windows7 vs. ActiveX



## Mingzi (Jan 28, 2011)

"Diablo 2, Lord of Destruction" ran great on Windows XP without a flaw for literally ten years, from day one to the very end. I "upgrade" to Windows 7, and now it won't even install. It is telling me that there is a problem with the ActiveX program. 

If it worked with the video card and ActiveX on XP, and Windows 7 works with the same ActiveX and video card, why is it that when all three are factors, that it suddenly doesn't work? Does anybody know what the solution is? Diablo 3 is due to be released soon, and I'm going to need a compatible system for the next ten years on their game.

The display adapter is an Intel 82865G Graphics Controller.

listed as the sound, video and game controller is SoundMAX integrated digital audio.

Do I still need to replace a card? or is Windows 7 being stubborn about locating a compatible driver?

I'm not wealthy so I'm trying to avoid spending money if it is not necessary.


----------



## Blackwing (Apr 12, 2008)

Or, the game is old and outdated. Move on, 3 is going to come out, um "soonish". 2 was never fun to begin with, but face it. It's older than old right now. I had to give up the ability to play THPS 2 when switching to XP and I hated it. But in the end, of course - it was worth it. Windows 7 is just "too new" >.>


----------



## Mingzi (Jan 28, 2011)

I posted this to ask for help with making a game that I like, compatible on windows 7. Not to hear people talk down about it.


----------



## Blackwing (Apr 12, 2008)

You doN't have to compromise. And yet you do. You could just set up a dual-boot. Seperate partition off one of your hard drives, install Windows XP on that. If you want to play a boring unfun legacy game, you launch XP. If you want to head towards the future then you launch Windows 7. Short of a much bigger compromise, this is the smartest, less pain-free solution I can offer you.


----------



## Mingzi (Jan 28, 2011)

So, anyway, that was Blackwing's solution.

Thanks for the thread-killer, dude.

Does anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What was the exact ActiveX error? that will help us determine what needs to be fixed. And when you went from XP to 7 did you do an upgrade install or clean install?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

You could also try right clicking the installer and select properties, then set compatibily mode to windows xp.

Just giving it a swindle to here.

And to be honest, yes it still rocks d2


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I still play Diablo 2 LoD every now and then as well, but didn't try it since I moved to Seven.
Did you try to start the installer in compatibility mode?

I've read somewhere that you can install Diablo 2 on a computer running Windows XP and copy the whole directory from the programs folder to a USB stick. Then copy it into your program folder of Windows Seven and then start it.
Of what I read, that should do the trick, even without starting in compatibility mode.


----------

